# Ray Williams 800/860/905 lbs



## CONOFVIS (Feb 28, 2013)

The 6-foot, 361-pound Williams is a junior college football coach from Demopolis, Alabama. Over the weekend at the Alabama State Powerlifting Championship, he broke the U.S. record in the men's raw 275-pounds-plus division by squatting 860 pounds. 

Williams also put up 905 pounds, but that attempt was disallowed because he took a small jab step during the lift. Williams was pretty disappointed with himself because he wanted to see if he could squat 1,000 pounds.


Ray Williams (Opening squat) 800 lbs. - YouTube


----------



## CONOFVIS (Feb 28, 2013)

Ray Williams (Record Breaking Squat) 860 lbs. - YouTube


----------



## CONOFVIS (Feb 28, 2013)

Ray Williams 905 lbs - YouTube


----------



## Ironbuilt (Feb 28, 2013)

Dam that's killer shit
Love people and the pnenominal stuff they can do..
Thanks for the vids conofvis..


----------



## jacked391 (Feb 28, 2013)

out frickin standing


----------



## xmen1234 (Feb 28, 2013)

:sSig_youtheman:


----------

